# Is This To Cheesy!!! Marketing a t-shirt line with a sign on my car?



## WallyJ_26

Advertising my clothing line website on my Car? Like on the back of the winsheild? is it professinal or just cheesy?


----------



## SeasonEnds

*Re: Is This To Cheesy!!!*

It can help. There are also ways you can write off a portion of the depreciation of your vehicle. This will help you do it.


----------



## Chani

*Re: Is This To Cheesy!!!*

I would actually highly suggest it!

Some people have had very good results advertising their sites on their car. It's something we'll be doing soon, too.


----------



## WallyJ_26

*Re: Is This To Cheesy!!!*

thanks i think ima do it i just thought it was cheesy, but know that i think about if it could help me alot i'm more than willing to do it...


----------



## charles95405

*Re: Is This To Cheesy!!!*

not cheesy at all...just good business


----------



## Natitown

*Re: Is This To Cheesy!!!*

It's a great idea! Ask family and friends to advertise on their car, too. The more the better!


----------



## Rummy

*Re: Is This To Cheesy!!!*

IMO it all depends on your target audience, however at the end of the day the more exposure the better.


----------



## TshirtComparison

*Re: Is This To Cheesy!!!*

We have done this in the past and it has worked quite well for us. I think I paid a company about $80 to have my logo and website name printed on the window sticker for both rear windows (on an SUV) and our website name on the back window (but I put them on myself, I think it was an additional $50 - $75 for them to do it). For the cost, it was completely worth it.

Mike


----------



## jfrederi

*Re: Is This To Cheesy!!!*

Not only do I have it on my vehicle, but I also include a free vehicle decal with every custom shirt order. Folks love to get free stuff and many people are willing to put it on their car. Since I have my own cutter, it is a very cost effective way to advertise! It only costs me about $0.25 each to create them!  And since I have an interesting website name (Get Phired), people are curious. Now I just need to get my website content done!


----------



## plan b

*Re: Is This To Cheesy!!!*

You have to do everything you can think of to promote your biz. That is one of the best ways to get your name out there.

R.


----------



## WallyJ_26

*Re: Is This To Cheesy!!!*

good advice thanks alot guys!!!!!


----------



## badalou

*Re: Is This To Cheesy!!!*

The idea is to Market your product. Your car is a moving billboard.. Oh and it is an adverttisng deduction.


----------



## KimB

*Re: Is This To Cheesy!!!*

Should help promote very well.


----------



## ino

*Re: Is This To Cheesy!!!*

You,ll probably get more coverage than an ad in the newspapers, and its free.


----------



## Kesjan

*Re: Is This To Cheesy!!!*

Haha! That's funny because i was thinking about that exact same thing today, before i even registered to these forums, that i will do that once i start up my own website


----------



## Wombat

*Re: Is This To Cheesy!!!*

yeah this is kind of a no brainer...However if your car looks like it rolled off the side of Mt.Washingtion, i probably wouldn't want my business name attached to it...Of course depending who your target audience is, a beat up car may just work for a small percentage of people...


----------



## WallyJ_26

*Re: Is This To Cheesy!!!*

lol, funny


----------



## gmille39

*Re: Is This To Cheesy!!!*



WallyJ_26 said:


> Advertising my clothing line website on my Car? Like on the back of the winsheild? is it professinal or just cheesy?


Nope. As soon as I get my vinyl cutter this month, I'm making one for the back of my Tahoe. I may even put a small one on my wakeboard boat glass, right next to the Oakley and CWB graphics.


----------



## gmille39

*Re: Is This To Cheesy!!!*



WallyJ_26 said:


> Advertising my clothing line website on my Car? Like on the back of the winsheild? is it professinal or just cheesy?


Just think of all the times you've sat at a red light behind a car reading what they had on the back window. I'm always righting down web sites I see on the back of cars, if they look interesting enough.


----------



## WallyJ_26

*Re: Is This To Cheesy!!!*

yeah, your right...


----------



## GRFXARMY

*Re: Is This To Cheesy!!!*

Check out my website and under street team some things Ive done, I also got a couple of friends with their cars decked out and other people all around my town and old high school.


----------



## Girlzndollz

*Re: Is This To Cheesy!!!*

I don't know why someone wouldn't do this. Even if your car is beat up, people don't know you are the owner of the company. 

I had the same thought as Lou go through my mind: moving billboard.

There's a group of kids in my town that have decals on their windows for a "guy club" they belong to with a website. It's used for some many things in addition to biz.

Ha, ha - stick a tee shirt in your window, or fly one off your antenna, now that would be different!

Personally, I have magnetic signs on my van, this way I can move them from vehicle to vehicle with ease, but that was before my friend bought a vinyl cutter, now I may use the signs in other ways, as I do prefer the window decals.

Sounds like you are going to do it, so have fun and good luck!


----------



## The Mad Designer

*Re: Is This To Cheesy!!!*

The good thing about giving away free stickers is, even if they dont want the sticker, they want to stick it on something. Could be a public bathroom, could be on a stop sign. Who knows. I say get a bunch of screenprinted stickers made and stick them thangs everywhere that people will see them. i want to put a big sticker of my website on my truck but stupidasstshirts.com down the side of my truck my piss off my grandma.


----------



## badalou

*Re: Is This To Cheesy!!!*



gmille39 said:


> Just think of all the times you've sat at a red light behind a car reading what they had on the back window. I'm always righting down web sites I see on the back of cars, if they look interesting enough.


I was in a Starbuck drive through and the person behind me was school administrator that was responsible for buying shirts for the school. I got a 700 tee order and I ma doing 25 shirts next week. All because she called the number on the back of my SUV. And there is more to come and I got a referral for another school.


----------



## WallyJ_26

*Re: Is This To Cheesy!!!*

Thanks guy alot of great advice, and story's. I'll shall put advertisment on my ride...Thanks


----------



## Romo

*Re: Is This To Cheesy!!!*

post a pic after you put it on! I'm sure we're all interested in seeing it!!!


----------



## hiGH

*Re: Is This To Cheesy!!!*

i agree with everyone here.

i say go for it!


----------



## WallyJ_26

*Re: Is This To Cheesy!!!*

alright, i will


----------



## Leatherneck

*Re: Is This To Cheesy!!!*

*I think you are making a very good decision. You can never have to much advertising especially when it's free and will be viewed by countless potential customers. *


----------



## Sharp21

Free advertising AND a business write-off!
S.


----------



## Catbox

Just make sure you have a hot chick in the car and the radio up loud... and look like your having the time of your life..... 

then people will look at your business sticker on your window and say... "I wan't to buy shirts from that guy"...lol


----------



## 2Dye4

Hi,

I have a mini retired Metro bus that I use to transport
every thing to the farmer's market and festivals.
I've been debating with myself about signage for the bus.
Painting it? (Very expensive), Vinyl signs with my logo on the 
front, sides and back? Should I put phone number or just website?
Will vinyl decals come off easily if I decide to repaint the 
bus at a later date? And if I decide to paint it, what color? 
How large can vinyl decals go?

If anyone has any suggestions, advice, answers or
other alternatives I'd love to hear them.

Thanks,
Jo


----------



## gmille39

*Re: Is This To Cheesy!!!*



badalou said:


> I was in a Starbuck drive through and the person behind me was school administrator that was responsible for buying shirts for the school. I got a 700 tee order and I ma doing 25 shirts next week. All because she called the number on the back of my SUV. And there is more to come and I got a referral for another school.


And with the profits from that one order, it paid for that days Starbucks coffee.


----------



## xaltair

Any advertising is good advertising.


----------



## SeasonEnds

Ehh, I wouldn't go that far


----------



## Rodney

I did this when I bought my first domain name back in 1997. 

The "internet" wasn't as popular as it was these days, so when I put my website address in big 6 inch letters on the back of my Chevy Beretta, it got a lot of attention and questions. Got a few web design clients from it (even though I was selling t-shirts from that website)

I haven't gotten around to putting one on my current car,although I plan to this year.


----------



## WallyJ_26

Catbox said:


> Just make sure you have a hot chick in the car and the radio up loud... and look like your having the time of your life.....
> 
> then people will look at your business sticker on your window and say... "I wan't to buy shirts from that guy"...lol


hahahaha yeah


----------



## wc33144

Go for it. Excellent idea. I have a pair of magnetic signs on my car advertising my personalized photo t-shirt business with very good response


----------



## treadhead

Yep...I can't think of a reason not to!

Working on doing that with my Yukon!! All three windows!! LOL


----------



## JohnnyMo

It's never too cheesey... lol... wanna see my daily driver:

http://www.boffensive.com/images/100_0231.jpg


----------



## TripleT

Sure thing - it will give people something to read while they talk on their cell phones.


----------



## murani

I used to have magnetic signs on my car. At first I was self conscious about using the signs on the car but then I wised up and realized that was the whole point of me purchasing them. Duh!!

Its been a couple years since I did it but I did get a couple of inquiries & orders based off someone seeing my sign as they were at the intersection facing my vehicle going the other way. I have my own vinyl cutter now and plan on doing some more this year in the spring. Great advertising especially if the signs or window decals are creative.


----------



## ino

Enjoy it while you can, till some clever lawyer or politician says that it is illegal because of safety reasons, like distracting other drivers bla,bla,bla and so on!


----------



## Leatherneck

boy wouldn't that just be the luck? even if that were to happen i would still get great use out of my "walking billboards"  you can't never have to much advertising or solid marketing!


----------



## em_ocean

I think it works well. I have every intention of doing that when I'm ready to go. Even if it just draws a few extra people to your website it will still be well worth it. Definately go ahead with that idea.


----------



## em_ocean

I think it works well. I have every intention of doing exacty that when I'm ready to go. Even if it just draws a few extra people to your website it will still be well worth it. Definately go ahead with that idea.


----------



## HeatherLHC

I have a magnetic sign on my car doors and lettering for my website on the back window. It has drawn a lot of attention with curious people asking me about my T-shirts. I found the signs to definitely be a worthwhile and inexpensive way to market.


----------



## saltybeachdianne

I think this is a great idea!


----------



## DaveWhite

good cheap advertising you cant go wrong


----------



## Leatherneck

_I also plan on advertising on my vehicles with logos and contact information. Good effective visible marketing is never a bad idea. I also like the dropping of business cards in public places perhaps something else i need to look into  _


----------



## CRsilkNY

Yes, i agree. This a smart advertising idea
Dave


----------



## highstyleinc

It depends on the kind of line it is. If it's just slogan tees, why not? I wouldn't do the traditional boring font on the back of a windshield....go all out with a over the top cheesy vinyl sticker on the sides of your car. Again, it depends on your line, but you could make it humourous and draw attention.....just a thought.


----------



## majesticmind

If i dont advertise on my vehicles the tax man says i cant claim them as business expenses at tax time anymore.


----------



## murani

If you are using your vehicles to do business related things you should let the insurance company know. That will give you clearance to use them at tax time.


----------



## badalou

majesticmind said:


> If i dont advertise on my vehicles the tax man says i cant claim them as business expenses at tax time anymore.


Gee you only do it as a way not to pay taxes???????? Why not just use it for getting business so you can pay your taxes? I would also fire your tax man.


----------



## badalou

A lot of you know I have many hats and of course tee shirts and signs are 2 of them. Here is the back of my SUV and a recent sign order that I did. Cost to me on the sign order $12.00 I charged $75.00. I might add that the sign on the back of my SUV got me an order rof $4200 and I made $2100 profit from a sign that cost me about $3.00 If this is cheesy then bring on the crackers.. Lou


----------



## murani

Amen to that Lou. In fact I don't know how i've gone this long without attaching a sign to my truck. I think i'll make one today.


----------



## treadhead

badalou said:


> A lot of you know I have many hats and of course tee shirts and signs are 2 of them. Here is the back of my SUV and a recent sign order that I did. Cost to me on the sign order $12.00 I charged $75.00. I might add that the sign on the back of my SUV got me an order rof $4200 and I made $2100 profit from a sign that cost me about $3.00 If this is cheesy then bring on the crackers.. Lou


Hey Lou...nice job!!! You're my idol!!!  

Did you do the magnetic sign that is on the truck? If so, did you outsource or print it? 

Did you apply the vinyl to the back of the truck or does the customer apply their own?

John


----------



## badalou

treadhead said:


> Hey Lou...nice job!!! You're my idol!!!
> 
> Did you do the magnetic sign that is on the truck? If so, did you outsource or print it?
> 
> Did you apply the vinyl to the back of the truck or does the customer apply their own?
> 
> John


Yep, I did everything. I buy the magnetic sign material in rolls from Wellington House. I cut the vinyl on my Roland. I also applied the lettering. Here is my big project. A trucking company. When ever they get a new driver I do the sign. The great part is I just week mask and hand it to them. They apply it. They have reduced whe wording on the trucks so now I just do a 18 x 12 on each side for $35.00 and a set of numbers that are 4 x 10 for $10. so I get $45. for about $3.00 worth of vinyl and maybe 20 minutes of work.


----------



## vctradingcubao

Yes, it's too cheesy, but I did it anyway. Here's a pic of my vehicle. I'm adding the website at the rear side this week. I'd love to do a complete "vehicle wrap", but I'm still not confident with my dry install capability. Anybody seen a full vehicle wrap promoting a t-shirt business?


----------



## treadhead

badalou said:


> Yep, I did everything. I buy the magnetic sign material in rolls from Wellington House. I cut the vinyl on my Roland.


Hmmm...for some reason I was under the impression that you could not cut magnetic material on the cutter....too thick! Guess I was wrong.. 

So..the magnetic sign is not printed? You used two different colors of vinyl? What vinyl did you us for that if you don't mine me asking?

You the man!!!


----------



## Chani

I'm guessing he only cut his vinyl on that magnetic sign, and the magnetic material was either hand-cut or came that way because, yes, magnetic is too thick for a plotter.


----------



## EB

badalou said:


> A lot of you know I have many hats and of course tee shirts and signs are 2 of them. Here is the back of my SUV and a recent sign order that I did. Cost to me on the sign order $12.00 I charged $75.00. I might add that the sign on the back of my SUV got me an order rof $4200 and I made $2100 profit from a sign that cost me about $3.00 If this is cheesy then bring on the crackers.. Lou


Lou,

Is there a certain grade, type, or brand of vinyl you use for vehicle windows. Also, do you use the same vinyl on magnetic material or for direct application to a car's painted surface? Just wondering if there is an inexpensive or good multi-purpose vinyl out there.

Thx,
Eric


----------



## Girlzndollz

Wowwww, this thread is on fire. I unsuscribed 3 pages ago. What a mistake. Well, I am all caught up now - and so inspired - I have decided to go buy 3 more vehicles - just so I can advertise on them. I should be in the money in no time!

Okay, I am joking, but not about advertising on the vehicles. It is always great, and I know I read other folks cars all the time. 

I only dislike when the print is too small for me to read. So go big and go clear. The other hard to deal with thing is fonts that run together, and numbers too squished to be able to read quickly. 

Lou, your letter work is beautiful, and that is a great markup in that product, but I'm sure it would not take me 20 minutes to do the way it takes you only 20 mins. You make it look too easy!


----------



## badalou

treadhead said:


> Hmmm...for some reason I was under the impression that you could not cut magnetic material on the cutter....too thick! Guess I was wrong..
> 
> So..the magnetic sign is not printed? You used two different colors of vinyl? What vinyl did you us for that if you don't mine me asking?
> 
> You the man!!!


No I cut the magnet with a knife and the lettering with my roland. Avery a7


----------



## badalou

Girlzndollz said:


> Wowwww, this thread is on fire. I unsuscribed 3 pages ago. What a mistake. Well, I am all caught up now - and so inspired - I have decided to go buy 3 more vehicles - just so I can advertise on them. I should be in the money in no time!
> 
> Okay, I am joking, but not about advertising on the vehicles. It is always great, and I know I read other folks cars all the time.
> 
> I only dislike when the print is too small for me to read. So go big and go clear. The other hard to deal with thing is fonts that run together, and numbers too squished to be able to read quickly.
> 
> Lou, your letter work is beautiful, and that is a great markup in that product, but I'm sure it would not take me 20 minutes to do the way it takes you only 20 mins. You make it look too easy!


Practice, practice, practice.


----------



## murani

I know that this summer i'm getting a full vehicle wrap done on a company vehicle. I don't have the skills nor the equipment to do it myself so i'm going to have to pay someone else to do it.


----------



## Girlzndollz

murani said:


> I know that this summer i'm getting a full vehicle wrap done on a company vehicle. I don't have the skills nor the equipment to do it myself so i'm going to have to pay someone else to do it.


 
Where are you at? Maybe you can put an ad in the forum's request for referrals and recommedations.


----------



## mystysue

Girlzndollz said:


> I only dislike when the print is too small for me to read. So go big and go clear. The other hard to deal with thing is fonts that run together, and numbers too squished to be able to read quickly.


 
We do alot of vehicle graphics and magnetic signs for cars..
It can be a great way of advertising if done right..
This is definately not one of those things that more is better..
Its best to have classy and straight to the point. 
YOu dont wanna have more than one phone number.. or too much that they cant remember
and check to see if its readable..
A good hint is to squint your eyes and try to read it.. .. If you cant see what it says no one else will be able to as they zoom by your car


----------



## Buechee

I'm not going to read this thread. If it works for you do it. Nothing is to cheesy if it makes you money.


----------



## mixture77

It Depends on whatkind of target audience and image of your clothing you want to give off. IF you are trying to do a high end line I would say it is extremely Cheesy but if it is run of mill price point shirts its a great idea hope this makes sense


----------



## mystysue

mixture77 said:


> It Depends on whatkind of target audience and image of your clothing you want to give off. IF you are trying to do a high end line I would say it is extremely Cheesy but if it is run of mill price point shirts its a great idea hope this makes sense


There are ways to do this in a very classy and upscale way..
Vinyl does not have to look cheesy if done right


----------



## earl

i am getting magnetic signs for sure.
working from home makes me wonder if i should put home# or cell # on sign.

some people will just hang up if they get answering machine.
any suggestions?

regards earl.


----------



## Girlzndollz

Seperate number for business line. We have an old line we used to use for a fax, I use it for business now.


----------



## mystysue

we also forward our business line to our cell phones when we are out of the shop and on weekend.. That way people can always reach us.


----------



## earl

i guess the cell phone is always with me.

that would save getting new line put into house. 
just use house phone for suppliers to call on.
by joves i think i got it!!!!!!!!

regards earl


----------



## majesticmind

badalou said:


> Gee you only do it as a way not to pay taxes???????? Why not just use it for getting business so you can pay your taxes? I would also fire your tax man.


I mean revenue Canada says so , not my accountant. And I advertise to draw business not just for the tax break.


----------



## VirtualIsland

I never thought about advertising on my van until today. I was about to send 100 shirts to Orlando to be relabeled and I see this lady with a sewing sign on her car,so I call and low and behold I found someone to relabel.Sweet!


----------



## mamabloom

Another option if you don't want your business advertisement on your veichle all the time is maybe get some sun sheild type things (you know you can stick them to your inside car window, alot of people use them to sheild the sun from their childrens eyes etc) and have them printed with your logo.

Then you can just pull them up ir down when needed or just get a large on for the rear screen.


----------



## Buechee

mixture77 said:


> It Depends on what kind of target audience and image of your clothing you want to give off. IF you are trying to do a high end line I would say it is extremely Cheesy but if it is run of mill price point shirts its a great idea hope this makes sense


 
OK, this is a good answer. Makes good sense. I would side with what will work for the crowd you are aiming for.

I would use the magnit type. That way if you want to take it off, it'll be easier than having to remove a wrap, vinyle. And I would not use the same line for home as I do for business. I never give out my cell number for biz, no no no. I do transfer my biz line to cell if need be.


----------



## mystysue

I dont have any graphics on my car for the sign shop but am working on a design.
My Partner in crime has magnets on his truck for the shop as he can take them on and off.
I dont think i will at this time being doing a wrap for my car as its a new beetle and just has more way curves than i want to deal with wrapping.. 
What i believe im going to do is a very classy looking vine and flower design in one color.. a bit darker than my car (my car is silver) like coming over from the bumpers. then just the business name on the door with the phone number.. but very low key.. 
Altho i make alot of magnets.. I really dont want to use them for my car. Its not the look im going for nor do i want to worry about the mantainence on them.. I like things i can set and forget.. and you do have to do maintainence on magnets a least once a week or more in extreme weather.. 
(side note make sure if you sell magnets to customer they know that they cant just put them on and forget them or they may ruin their car paint, if left on to long without cleaning behind them)
we had one customer who put them on.. headed to central california to do some work where it was 110 degrees and left them on untouched for 4 -6 weeks..
when he tried to take them off they were stuck to the truck.. not good..
we do give all customers a care sheet so they know we are not responsible if they dont follow directions..


----------



## majesticmind

mystysue said:


> I dont have any graphics on my car for the sign shop but am working on a design.
> My Partner in crime has magnets on his truck for the shop as he can take them on and off.
> I dont think i will at this time being doing a wrap for my car as its a new beetle and just has more way curves than i want to deal with wrapping..
> What i believe im going to do is a very classy looking vine and flower design in one color.. a bit darker than my car (my car is silver) like coming over from the bumpers. then just the business name on the door with the phone number.. but very low key..
> Altho i make alot of magnets.. I really dont want to use them for my car. Its not the look im going for nor do i want to worry about the mantainence on them.. I like things i can set and forget.. and you do have to do maintainence on magnets a least once a week or more in extreme weather..
> (side note make sure if you sell magnets to customer they know that they cant just put them on and forget them or they may ruin their car paint, if left on to long without cleaning behind them)
> we had one customer who put them on.. headed to central california to do some work where it was 110 degrees and left them on untouched for 4 -6 weeks..
> when he tried to take them off they were stuck to the truck.. not good..
> we do give all customers a care sheet so they know we are not responsible if they dont follow directions..


I just ran into a problem with some magnets that we did for 2 diferent places. The color is bleeding into the white.And i am having the same problem with some imagestix bumper sticker sheets that i bought from newmilford. They are water proof , but apparently the ink is not. Color is bleeding on those too. So last nite i took some fridge magnets that were printed with durabrite Epson ink and placed 1 in a cup of water. Same problem , the purple logo bled into the white letters in about 30 minutes. Maybe some one can fill me in on a better ink to use for ouytdoor magnets , or a better sheet of magnets to use. I thought that Lou had said he worked for Epson and that the ink would not do that. I remember a post about leaving a photo in water during a presentation and the ink not running. But my epson ink does run.??????


----------



## dyingdecade

This works great, I've used both stickers and car magnets..they are big magnets that can be used instead of getting your logo etc. painted on your car. It definitely can't hurt to give it a shot!


----------

